# The Breakfast Sandwich



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, you can have eggs, but how can you resist bacon or peanut butter?? 

What is your favorite breakfast sandwich? Eggs are allowed, but be creative. There is another thread for egg sandwiches. 

Here was my bacon/peanut butter sandwich this morning on toasted potato bread.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 22, 2009)

My Favorite breakfast sammich is on a toasted English muffin...A slice of roll sausage spread out to the size of the muffin while being cooked...topped with a hard fried egg, and blackberry jelly. (It can be messy) Not very creative, but it's my favorite!

Have Fun!!


----------



## shortchef (Feb 23, 2009)

Grilled peanut butter and grape jam (or strawberry preserves.) The bacon sounds good, too; I'll add that next time!


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 23, 2009)

My favorite breakfast sandwich is the traditional Bagel, lox and cream cheese, with a slice of tomato in the summertime.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Feb 23, 2009)

At Torta in San Diego they make a shredded beef in red sauce sammie with fried egg and a pinto bean spread. it's a traditional mexican breakfast on a bun and seriously to die for. I don't dare recreate it at home, it wouldnt even compare.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a hard time eating eggs so I do numerous things to get them down.  One of my favourite sammies for breakfast is a fried egg with mozzarella melted on top, bacon, avocado, mayonnaise on toasted whole grain bread.  If I have them I add alfalfa sprouts as well!


----------



## Teri's Therapy (Feb 23, 2009)

I am a big fan of any toast with grape jelly and swiss cheese (I have a tendancy towards sweet and sour or sweet and salty things!)  

I also any cobmination of PB and maple syrup on a sammie for the same reason, I can't wait to do bacon and PB!


----------



## Slake (Feb 23, 2009)

A firm Italian bread cut into thick slices and toasted. Linguica sausage butterflied and fried until just crisp on the outside. A fried egg. Jack Daniel's Horseradish mustard.


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 23, 2009)

> Here was my bacon/peanut butter sandwich


 
You made me think of Elvis.


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 4, 2009)

uncle bob, your sammich sounds delicious... something i'm gonna have to try. i also like blackberry but i prefer the jam instead of the jelly.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Mar 4, 2009)

This morning's breakfast was fried egg, corned beef, gruyere cheese and sauteed onions on grilled oatmeal bread.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 4, 2009)

i toast a sourdough muffin.put fried egg,i like em soft, and a slice of fried canadian bacon.grated cheese your choice and top it with creamed spinach. if egg and bacon are hot cheese will start to melt and creamed spinach will finish melting it.


----------



## CasperImproved (Mar 8, 2009)

Would it still be a sandwich if I used pancakes for the bread portion?

I like to make small pancakes, use two per sandwich the the filling being a drizzle of real maple syrup, over easy eggs, two strips of bacon, and a small amount of cream cheese smeared on the inside of the top pancake. I sometimes add a drizzle of real maple syrup on top of the sandwich if no one can watch me eat ;-)


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 8, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Would it still be a sandwich if I used pancakes for the bread portion?
> 
> I like to make small pancakes, use two per sandwich the the filling being a drizzle of real maple syrup, over easy eggs, two strips of bacon, and a small amount of cream cheese smeared on the inside of the top pancake. I sometimes add a drizzle of real maple syrup on top of the sandwich if no one can watch me eat ;-)


Now why wouldn't that be a sandwich???  I'm not sure about the cream cheese part of it, but then again, I haven't tried your delicious creation.  I'm hungry now for pancakes, bacon and over-easy eggs.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 8, 2009)

BLT's.........anytime...........anywhere........can't get bacon now.....guess what I'm craving???


----------

